# Nearly shit myself (longer read)



## omegachewy (Mar 22, 2013)

So those of you who know who I am, perhaps seen my videos, know I go heavy. 1) because I need to 2) because I love to. Either way, Ive never been afraid to go heavy because fear keeps you from going the extra mile. It can drive you, but the logic can keep you from adding that extra plate or doing that extra rep.
     Well, I finally had a damn good scare the other day, and it wasn't even my fault per say. I was on the leg press machine. I had just done 1,260lb for 6 pause reps, feet high and narrow, to hit hams. There was room for two more plate per side, so I figured what the hell, lets see if I can do it. So my dad and I load the machine, I get psyched up and uncraddled the weight. It's heavy. I mean fuckin heavy Johnson. But I block it out and begin to lower it. Everything is going find. Then 3/4 of the way done *BANG* the fuckin pin holding the seat up gives the fuck out! I crash back, my legs give out, and all that weight comes crashing down.
     For a second I just sit there waiting for the pain. Nothing. I look to my right and see my knee by my cheek. the steel pegs at the bottom managed to catch the weight, saving my life. I don't remember doing it, but I moved my knees out which kept my from breaking my ribs.
     I can honestly say Ive never been so scared while lifting in my entire life. But, wriggled out, stripped it, and managed to finish a decent ham workout...after taking about ten minutes to recompose myself.


----------



## dudcki27 (Mar 23, 2013)

Damn dude I bet your heart was beating fast!


----------



## tripletotal (Mar 23, 2013)

Holy fucking shit. It's pretty cool when your body reacts faster than your brain! Glad you're ok!


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 23, 2013)

Was near a fucking heart attack. Made reality true for me. You never think that when you're benching over 400 lb or squatting close to 600, that at any moment you could die or damn near. That was definitely reality kicking in for me


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 23, 2013)

Shit happens.. Guy in California , on his back on a flat bench, legs to bar on smith machine. Feet were used to lift and roll bar off hangers. See whats gonna happen? . 700 lbs  go up ,feet slip, no stops at chest . Bar kills guy as eyes bulge out as It hits And crushes his neck. .be careful and smart.  Glad ure ok omega.. Dam lucky brutha..


----------



## tripletotal (Mar 23, 2013)

Friend of mine dropped a 600lb bench attempt on his face at a meet.

That didn't stop him from finishing the meet. Neither did tearing a hamstring (and collapsing under the bar) during an 850 raw squat attempt at another meet. Fucking monster.


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Mar 23, 2013)

Holy crap!
I'm glad you're ok!


----------



## srd1 (Mar 23, 2013)

Ya omega i believe i would hav had to go change my shorts for sure. Damn brother im glad ur ok.


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 23, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Shit happens.. Guy in California , on his back on a flat bench, legs to bar on smith machine. Feet were used to lift and roll bar off hangers. See whats gonna happen? . 700 lbs  go up ,feet slip, no stops at chest . Bar kills guy as eyes bulge out as It hits And crushes his neck. .be careful and smart.  Glad ure ok omega.. Dam lucky brutha..



i actually love doing that. not the dying part ofcourse. I lie on the ground. its great when your gym doesn't have a vertical leg press. My dad manages the hooks for me. I don't do anything stupid when hes not around.


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 23, 2013)

And thank you everyone for the concern. The story was not as much for "woe is me" but to remind everyone here that you are mortal, and be it drugs, weights, or the guy at the coffee shops who snaps, you can die at any moment. So enjoy what you have and in my case, praise Jesus for many more years to come.


----------



## thebrick (Mar 23, 2013)

Glad you are OK Omega! That's a little scary… to say the least!

Ironbuilt, I see people to that at my gym and it always makes me nervous to watch that. Always use those safety stops brothers!


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 23, 2013)

That is scary shit, but don't let it scare you away from loading up on the weight.  The worst I have seen is a guy being carried out of the gym after dropping a dumbell on his foot. 
I heard about a college football player a few years ago that dropped 315 on his neck while benching and almost died.  A trusted spotter is worth their weight in gold when the shit hits the fan.


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 23, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> That is scary shit, but don't let it scare you away from loading up on the weight.  The worst I have seen is a guy being carried out of the gym after dropping a dumbell on his foot.
> I heard about a college football player a few years ago that dropped 315 on his neck while benching and almost died.  A trusted spotter is worth their weight in gold when the shit hits the fan.



that's why I have my dad for sure. you just cant stop 3/4 of a ton from falling on you! lol


----------



## LuKiFeR (Mar 24, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> That is scary shit, but don't let it scare you away from loading up on the weight.  The worst I have seen is a guy being carried out of the gym after dropping a dumbell on his foot.
> I heard about a college football player a few years ago that dropped 315 on his neck while benching and almost died.  A trusted spotter is worth their weight in gold when the shit hits the fan.



I saw tht about the football player. Somethin happened to him but i forget.
I remember when i was younger...i was benching 225...which was HEAVY at my age n amateur status (aka...didnt know shit about lifting)...and it hit my chest...knocked the wind out of me and no1 was around.
I did the first thing tht came to my head...lean one side down...BANG!! then like a see-saw..the other side went dwn..BANG!!

lol

ALWAYS HAVE HELP WHEN USING HEAVY WEIGHT(even when u can do it for 50reps....bc if something tears...doesnt matter how strong u are)

BE SAFE and/but LIFT HEAVY!! lol


----------



## Thunder46 (Mar 24, 2013)

Man that was scarey, but a good reminder to always have safety in mind cause shit happens, glad your ok


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 24, 2013)

I've often wondered if those pegs would save anyone, apparently yes but, just barely.

Glad your ok,
Hawk


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 25, 2013)

I've been hurt more times on leg press than any other leg movement.
Almost pushed a femur out of the hip socket with feet low/narrow really heavy leg presses. That was about a 2 yr set back. I'll do em but usually at the end of quad training to limit the wt. Squats are way safer in my book..
OmegaC . Glad you are ok. T


----------

